# 2014 Lib Tech T.Rice Pro HP vs 2014 Never Summer Proto HD



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Looking for some insight and others opinions on which is a better board and why? Thanks for any input


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Kinda beating this topic to death aren't you?
Second thread on this from you in the past day?

Closest brand to brand comparison here would be LT TRS vs. NS Proto.
The TRice is a stiffer, more aggressive version of the TRS in my opinion (I have both). Also, the TRice with its wider waist will float better in powder than the other two.

Finally, I have never had a delamination problem with my Lib Tech boards.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I love Never Summer! hands down

But Lib tech is my second favorite. The only problem I had with my lib tech was the board started to separate where the metal edge ended and people in line hitting my board started breaking off the tip and tail top sheet. But it rode like a dream and was lighter then my NS. But the added weight didn't affect my riding at all, if anything it made my ride smoother and stronger and the top sheet on the NS is indestructible.

But I will not talk bad about Lib Tech because theyre boards are awesome, no joke.

My 2014 proto hd just came in the mail. OMG I cant wait to ride it.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> I love Never Summer! hands down
> 
> But Lib tech is my second favorite. The only problem I had with my lib tech was the board started to separate where the metal edge ended and people in line hitting my board started breaking off the tip and tail top sheet. But it rode like a dream and was lighter then my NS. But the added weight didn't affect my riding at all, if anything it made my ride smoother and stronger and the top sheet on the NS is indestructible.
> 
> ...


Yea that's exactly what I'm worried about, the lift lines here in Germany are a nightmare full of skiers all trying to push their way to the front and bashing at my board ends. My 2013 Salomon Villain held up to it fairly well but that has a much more durable top sheet full of toxic chemicals that lib tech doesn't use, I'm worried it will end up really chewing up the ends with no metal at the tips and a softer top sheet. The mervin review forums all make it sound like it is extremely common a problem. How does the NS proto fair?


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Kinda beating this topic to death aren't you?
> Second thread on this from you in the past day?
> 
> Closest brand to brand comparison here would be LT TRS vs. NS Proto.
> ...


Agreed. I'm still wondering why we're so concerned about a top sheet...which serves an aesthetic purpose. It's gonna get beat up and months down the road of riding, you won't even give a rip. I get it...especially a new board. It's like getting a new pair of shoes and having OCD with keeping them clean. But eventually, it all wears off.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Just seems like something that shouldn't happen to a board that costs nearly 700$


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

jwelsh83 said:


> Agreed. I'm still wondering why we're so concerned about a top sheet...which serves an aesthetic purpose. It's gonna get beat up and months down the road of riding, you won't even give a rip. I get it...especially a new board. It's like getting a new pair of shoes and having OCD with keeping them clean. But eventually, it all wears off.


If you love your board as much as I do and pay $550 for it you don't wanna see it get chipped up and damaged! Never summer didn't chip at all. just a little shave marks but no chips


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

xIceHoundx said:


> Yea that's exactly what I'm worried about, the lift lines here in Germany are a nightmare full of skiers all trying to push their way to the front and bashing at my board ends. My 2013 Salomon Villain held up to it fairly well but that has a much more durable top sheet full of toxic chemicals that lib tech doesn't use, I'm worried it will end up really chewing up the ends with no metal at the tips and a softer top sheet. The mervin review forums all make it sound like it is extremely common a problem. How does the NS proto fair?


NO joking at all! My Never summer got hit everytime in line and riding trees and rocks! The board is a beast! Not a single chip at all! It has a couple of scraps but that is from the edeges of skis and boards scratching it (scratches only). And I believe the stronge top sheet gives it more pop!

The proto hd has a carbonium top sheet which is even stronger then the other models!


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> NO joking at all! My Never summer got hit everytime in line and riding trees and rocks! The board is a beast! Not a single chip at all! It has a couple of scraps but that is from the edeges of skis and boards scratching it (scratches only). And I believe the stronge top sheet gives it more pop!
> 
> The proto hd has a carbonium top sheet which is even stronger then the other models!


Curious to know if you've ridden a T.Rice pro and if you have how would you compare it to the Proto HD


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Already pretty much answered that. The Pro is hardly different than the normal Rice. The HD is going to be a bit looser than the normal Proto. Its got more rocker less camber.

Either way I think they're both overpriced. But if you've already ordered one just ride it till it dies and replace.



GreyDragon said:


> Kinda beating this topic to death aren't you?
> Second thread on this from you in the past day?
> 
> Closest brand to brand comparison here would be LT TRS vs. NS Proto.
> ...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

As discussed in some other threads, all top sheets will take a beating. It is what they are supposed to do - if the board does not have some battle scars then it has not been used properly 

Lib and NS top sheets suffer in different ways: Lib top sheets are softer and tend to 'peel' a little when cut (not to the core, just on the surface). In contrast NS carbonium top sheets are harder but brittle, so they chip a lot more at the edge of the top sheet. I ride both and this is a pretty consistent difference.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

xIceHoundx said:


> Curious to know if you've ridden a T.Rice pro and if you have how would you compare it to the Proto HD


I have not rode the pro. So I can not give you a hands on comparison but the friends I know that have say its very powerful and not as playful as other boards they own. I would say that the Travis Rice Pro is what you'd take on some serious terrain and deep snow, and the proto would better for playing around on groomers and getting air off hips and kickers. I'd like to hear someone's opinion on this as well.


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Id also like to hear from someone who has ridden both. I think ill stick with my order of the T.Rice Pro HP 161.5 and maybe order up a Proto HDX 160 as well, give em both some riding time this coming season


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Nivek said:


> The HD is going to be a bit looser than the normal Proto. Its got more rocker less camber.


Not intending to argue here, just for the sake of correct information, the 2014 Proto HD in my board rack has *less* rocker than the 2012 Proto CT that I also owned and rode last season.

Side by side the difference was clear as day.

On the 2014 HD the camber zone ends earlier after the inserts, but the height of the camber zone is no lower than the 2012 proto CT. 

The 2012 was more playful, the 2014 carves a little better, more pop too.

For my personal tastes the camber zones could be boosted up a bit more, but that applies to both models, I don't think the HD has a looser feel than the 2012 CT.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Already pretty much answered that. The Pro is hardly different than the normal Rice. The HD is going to be a bit looser than the normal Proto. Its got more rocker less camber.
> 
> Either way I think they're both overpriced. But if you've already ordered one just ride it till it dies and replace.


Is that true? I thought I've read the HD has a mellower rocker and the camber zones stretched out a little bit. Not positive though. Everyone will look at the same thing and see two different things.

That said, holy smokes Proto vs. Trice, two different boards. The Trice is a manly board. Big Mountain freestyle IMO. I rode one, but it was oversized for me (156 or 157 I forget).


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Is that true? I thought I've read the HD has a mellower rocker and the camber zones stretched out a little bit. Not positive though. Everyone will look at the same thing and see two different things.
> 
> That said, holy smokes Proto vs. Trice, two different boards. The Trice is a manly board. Big Mountain freestyle IMO. I rode one, but it was oversized for me (156 or 157 I forget).


With a 161.5 I think i'll still be riding short for my body type. Im fairly big at 230lb, 6'2", and size 12 shoes. Although last season I was riding a 2013 Salomon Villain 155W and it was tons of fun but didn't have enough effective edge for my big ass. I decided i'll be picking up both of a 161.5 T.Rice Pro HP and a 160 Never Summer Proto HDX


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well fuck that's one way to solve a dilemna


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> Well fuck that's one way to solve a dilemna


Yea that's what I figured too, may as well be that person who later can say yea I own both and this is what I think, and ill get good use in both im sure. Hopefully I don't have any topsheet problems with the T.Rice as the graphics are pretty damn awesome in my opinion for 2014.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Well fuck that's one way to solve a dilemna


Germany making some some serious dollas! :eusa_clap:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I think you'll find they are two different boards and you'll like both for different purposes.
Make sure you come back with your impressions.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

xIceHoundx said:


> Yea that's what I figured too, may as well be that person who later can say yea I own both and this is what I think, and ill get good use in both im sure. Hopefully I don't have any topsheet problems with the T.Rice as the graphics are pretty damn awesome in my opinion for 2014.


From my anecdotal experience with libbies yeah they're a bit soft up top. Fuck it, reason/excuse to buy a new one when this one is all ugly.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

what did you figure out about these boards??


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

spacemanspiff said:


> what did you figure out about these boards??


got my first taste of libtech and magnetraction and I love it. Last season my T.Rice Pro HP 164.5 was my go to board for most riding days and I havent had any problems with topsheet yet so im pretty happy. I do wish they would do full wrap around edges tho, that would be my only complaint. Whats nice about the NS boards is the durability, this thing can take a beating and at a bit less of a price compared to that T.Rice Pro HP I dont feel quite so bad when I find those just below the surface rocks, I went with the 160 HDX (midwide) and do wish I wouldve gone a bit bigger as I typically spend most of the time trying to get off piste into powder spots and the T.Rice was favored there. This season I am considering picking up another board, got money so why not build a collection lol, and I want something even longer. Considering the Libtech birdman HP 170 or Skunk Ape HP 169w.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

I recently bought a 161.5 T Rice pro.... how did yours work in the pow?

thinking about picking a more pow oriented board also


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

spacemanspiff said:


> I recently bought a 161.5 T Rice pro.... how did yours work in the pow?
> 
> thinking about picking a more pow oriented board also


The T.Rice Pro HP worked out really well, I had a blast riding it. Probably still a bit short for me being 73in tall and 230lbs with size 12 boots id def like to get onto something longer and maybe with a tad bit more width too, but I want to stick with another libtech. I was really interested in the upcoming Speedodeeps and may still get one as theyve got a 166 length but I wished it had a bit more width than 26. The Skunk Apes HP or non-HP is also considerable with its longer lengths, or maybe even the Birdman which a buddy of mine has one from a few years ago and has loved how powder killer it is.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

I was thinking about picking a GNU Beast or a Ride Highlife UL in addition to the t rice pro.... what do you think?

Btw I live in Stuttgart! Hallo!


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

spacemanspiff said:


> I was thinking about picking a GNU Beast or a Ride Highlife UL in addition to the t rice pro.... what do you think?
> 
> Btw I live in Stuttgart! Hallo!


The GNU Beast would be awesome, the mild rocker/camber would be a killer balance, thats one thing about the T.Rice I dislike at times is how dominant the rocker is, on flater groomed spots it feels a bit uncontrolled.

The Ride Highlife UL looks like a pretty nice board but will likely be a much different feel as its a camber board in the middle with rocker tips as opposed to the T.Rice Pros very rocker middle.

We should get together on some trips down to Austria this winter mate.


----------

